# 15 Gln. CRS tank



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Perfecto 24x12 15 Gln tank
24 inch Marineland DBL Brite LED fixture
Eheim 2213 Filter
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
everything running since Feb.2011
10 water change weekly
feed- enjoy -harvest shrimp- sell


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

some changes


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

The changes are awesome! Nice tank!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

@FisHobby & laurahmm thanks for your comments , comments or constructive criticism always welcomed.
Regards


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

what are the specs of this tank... fert regime, co2 rates, plants (what is that moss?), fish, photo period... 

just like the aga contest. i like to learn from other's success.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Perfecto 24x12 15 Gln tank
> *24 inch Marineland DBL Brite LED fixture* added a second 18-24 Marineland LED single bright
> Eheim 2213 Filter
> Fluval Shrimp Stratum
> ...


 No Ferts , No co2
1 ml of excel 2x a week due to the CRS
Moss is Peacock
Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Dwarf hair grass
Photo period 8 hrs
CRS & Juvie Albino long fin Bushynose(3)
Despite some folks saying the Fluval Shrimp stratum looses it`s buffering ability fast, not getting the shrimp to breed etc, i have darn good success with it, still buffering my soft water ( which might be their issue/hard water) down to 6-6.2 since the inception which was Feb 2011 so close to a year, breeding is quite good for me pulled more that 200+shrimp from the tank
& still a few hundred in their breeding like red cherry shrimp
Temp is 72 F
if you have anymore questions about the tank please don`t hesitate to ask
as always comments , questions & constructive criticism welcomed.
Regards


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you only use RO water?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Do you only use RO water?


 No Ro - Good old Ottawa tap water - soft
Regards


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

nice looking tank


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

tankies said:


> nice looking tank


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally got around to doing a short clip on the tank.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I like I like, good aquascaping as usual. Help me with my nano :

Could use some input on rock placement, I like the way you have those plants at the bottom. Are your crs breeding in that tank?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I like I like, good aquascaping as usual. Help me with my nano :
> 
> Could use some input on rock placement, I like the way you have those plants at the bottom. Are your crs breeding in that tank?


 Thanks for the thumbs up  
The shrimp are doing their thing so much so it`s a big reason i now have the 2 starfire tanks with Tex light fixtures & some other toys
Regards


----------

